
Pay for US truck drivers is 'unbelievably low': Jetco CEO - HillaryBriss
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/pay-us-truck-drivers-unbelievably-low-jetco-ceo-131613314.html
======
wpdev_63
There's never an actual shortage of anything in this economy. If there's a
supply problem then they're not getting paid enough. Unless of course this is
some sort of propaganda piece.

------
liamkinne
Truck driving is one of those jobs that can't be scaled. Unless you set
yourself up to manage other drivers (which of course not everyone can do),
there really isn't anywhere for your career to go.

Even in my current line of work–cnc fabrication–the knuckleheads can find ways
to make their job easier and efficient. What can a driver do?

------
CWSZ
I know of a guy who had previously run a successful VPS service. He dropped
the VPS gig, sold the company, and is now driving trucks. Things aren't always
as they seem.

